# [Risolto] [AMD64] Mplayer & Win32codecs.Non si vedono i .wmv

## Galanti Davide

Possiedo un'architettura amd64 e vorrei emerge mplayer con i win32codecs solo che dando un emerge -vtp mplayer dove la use "win32codecs" è già anche nel make.conf succede questo:

```
[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060217  ...  (-win32codecs) ...
```

Questo succede presumo (essendo tale flag tra parentisi) e tale pacchetto masked, che questa  flag e questo pacchetto per la mia architettura non vadano bene, credo infatti che la use negativa sia nelle use del profilo

Guardando in giro per i vari topic mi sembra di aver capito che se comunque voglio i win32codecs mi basta smascherare i pacchetti mplayer-bin win32codecs e emul-linux-x86-medialibs ed emergere successivamente mplayer-bin. Quindi così ho fatto:

Ho messo in /etc/portage/package.keywords i seguenti pacchetti:

```
<=media-video/mplayer-bin-1.0.20060217 ~amd64

<=media-libs/win32codecs-20050412 ~amd64

<=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-1.2 ~amd64
```

e poi dando un emerge -vtp mplayer-bin:

```
gentoo galanti.davide # emerge -vtp mplayer-bin

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-bin-1.0.20060217  -lirc 6,847 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-2.3  449 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-1.2  1,549 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/win32codecs-20050412  +quicktime +real 12,659 kB 

Total size of downloads: 21,506 kB
```

E' giusto il procedimento o non risolverei nulla? anche perchè a questo punto credo allora che solo mplayer potrei metterlo con i win32codecs dato che ad esempio xine non ha questo tipo di binLast edited by Galanti Davide on Fri Mar 24, 2006 9:22 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mamo

se vuoi guardare i file wmv (quelli di winzozz) devi mettere l'mplayer-bin con i win32codec per i divx invece basta l'mplayer o lo xine...io ce li ho tutti e 3 per andare  sul sicuro    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## thewally

Credo che il topic giusto per te sia questo  :Wink: 

----------

## Galanti Davide

Ho fatto quanto descritto sopra in precedenza con i risultati sperati. Grazie ugualmente a tutti.

----------

## Galanti Davide

Pensavo fosse risolto il problema, (avevo messo anche il tag) ma non lo è purtroppo.

Mi sono reso conto che i video wmv non riesco a vederli. Posto un output di mplayer-bin

```
galanti.davide@gentoo ~ $ mplayer-bin -vo gl2 filmato.wmv

MPlayer dev-CVS-060217-05:46-3.4.5 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon 64 Newcastle,Winchester,San Diego,Venice; Sem                                                                                                                                  

pron Palermo (Family: 15, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled with runtime CPU detection.

91 audio & 206 video codecs

Setting up LIRC support...

mplayer: could not connect to socket

mplayer: No such file or directory

Failed to open LIRC support.

You will not be able to use your remote control.

Playing viviaprile2005.wmv.

ASF file format detected.

VIDEO:  [WMV3]  320x240  24bpp  1000.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

Clip info:

 name: 

 author: 

 copyright: 

 comments: 

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

AUDIO: 32000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 32.0 kbit/3.12% (ratio: 4000->128000)

Selected audio codec: [ffwmav2] afm: ffmpeg (DivX audio v2 (FFmpeg))

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [dmo] DMO video codecs

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: wmv9dmod.dll, /usr/lib/win32/wmv9dmod.dll, /us                                                                                                                                  

r/local/lib/win32/wmv9dmod.dll

IMediaObject ERROR: 0x857f4ee  could not open DMO DLL (0x0 : 0)

Failed to create DMO filter

ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec wmv9dmod.dll.

You need to upgrade/install the binary codecs package.

Go to http://mplayerhq.hu/homepage/dload.html

VDecoder init failed :(

Opening video decoder: [dmo] DMO video codecs

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: wmvdmod.dll, /usr/lib/win32/wmvdmod.dll, /usr/                                                                                                                                  

local/lib/win32/wmvdmod.dll

IMediaObject ERROR: 0x857f4ee  could not open DMO DLL (0x0 : 0)

Failed to create DMO filter

ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec wmvdmod.dll.

You need to upgrade/install the binary codecs package.

Go to http://mplayerhq.hu/homepage/dload.html

VDecoder init failed :(

Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x33564D57.

Read DOCS/HTML/en/codecs.html!

==========================================================================

AO: [oss] 32000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Video: no video

Starting playback...

A:   1.2 (01.2) of 19.0 (19.0)  0.4% 
```

----------

## thewally

I win32codec che stai utilizzando li hai installati con il relativo ebuild del portage overlay di mplayer-bin?

----------

## power83

Io nn vorrei dire, ma i file wmv che si riescono a vedere sono davvero pochi, specialmente quelli porno.

Con quest'ultimi si hanno 2 problemi di solito:

a) si vedono solo su win probabilmente a causa di un problema del codec con ProcessInput Error e poi quadrettoni "mascherati" siimli a quelli x coprire il volto di una persona in tv.

b) anche si win n nsi vedono xke' il win media player si deve scaricare la licenza per la riproduzione assurdamente, e nn c riesce mai....

Se uqalcuno ha delle idee x risolvere....(precisando che ho anche molti video normali che nn riesco a vedere pe gli stessi motivi)..........

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *thewally wrote:*   

> I win32codec che stai utilizzando li hai installati con il relativo ebuild del portage overlay di mplayer-bin?

 

Erano una dipendenza di mplayer bin, ed essendo però masked li ho smaskerati. Ho fatto solo questo.

Questa è la versione dei codec.

```
galanti.davide@gentoo ~ $ emerge -s win32codecs

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : win32codecs ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  media-libs/win32codecs

      Latest version available: 20050412

      Latest version installed: 20050412

      Size of downloaded files: 12,659 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mplayerhq.hu/

      Description: Win32 binary codecs for video and audio playback support

      License:     as-is
```

----------

## thewally

Scusa, non mi ero accorto dell'aggiunta di mplayer-bin, fino a questo momento ho utilizzato mplayer32, preso dall'overlay che viene citato nel topic che ti ho indicato prima. Questo funziona benissimo, se non fosse che con lui mi tocca utilizzare OSS e non ALSA.

Nello stesso overlay puoi trovare win32codecs-amd64, che, a detta di chi ha creato l'overlay stesso, dovrebbero essere stabili (almeno, a me non hanno mai dato problemi). 

In tal caso metti win32codecs in package.provided   :Rolling Eyes:   ed installa win32codecs-amd64.   :Wink: 

P.S. : ricorda sempre che, fino a questo momento, hai lavorato con pacchetti instabili   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Io nn vorrei dire, ma i file wmv che si riescono a vedere sono davvero pochi, specialmente quelli porno.
> 
> Con quest'ultimi si hanno 2 problemi di solito:
> 
> a) si vedono solo su win probabilmente a causa di un problema del codec con ProcessInput Error e poi quadrettoni "mascherati" siimli a quelli x coprire il volto di una persona in tv.
> ...

 

I video che devo vedere sono video "normali" in ogni caso l'immagine non è nera e non si vede, cioè, non mi si apre proprio la schermata video.

----------

## mamo

 *Galanti Davide wrote:*   

>  *power83 wrote:*   Io nn vorrei dire, ma i file wmv che si riescono a vedere sono davvero pochi, specialmente quelli porno.
> 
> Con quest'ultimi si hanno 2 problemi di solito:
> 
> a) si vedono solo su win probabilmente a causa di un problema del codec con ProcessInput Error e poi quadrettoni "mascherati" siimli a quelli x coprire il volto di una persona in tv.
> ...

 

se sto problema te lo da solo con i wmv allora copia la cartella win32 che si trova in /usr/lib (che punta a /usr/lib64) nella cartella /usr/lib32...il fatto e' che hanno sbagliato a fare l'ebuild dei codec oppure quello dell'mplayer-bin perche' nn coincidono le cartelle, quella richiesta dal player e quella che invece viene creata emergendo i win32codec.

----------

## Galanti Davide

No credo di aver capito dove stà il problema:

la cartella /usr/lib/win32 non esiste, tutti i contenuti che cerca in quella cartella sono in realtà in /usr/lib32/win32 quindi in teoria mi basterebbe un link simbolico a questo punto, ma il fatto è vorrei sapere: Perchè è successo questo?

----------

## Galanti Davide

ho risolto come ho detto sopra, ma ripongo comunque la domanda, come mai è successo questo?

----------

## fbcyborg

Anche io ho gli stessi problemi con mplayer. Non riesco a vedere i wmv files.

Ho installato mplayer-bin, ma se lo avvio (ci riesco solo da shell) si sente solo l'audio come nel caso di mplayer (che almeno si riserva di avvertire che il formato video non è supportato)...

una cosa: ma win32codecs-amd64 esiste?? portage non me lo trova... c'è solo win32codecs (regolarmente installato)

----------

## lavish

Io ho grezzamente risolto con un 

```
ln -sf /opt/mplayer-bin/lib/win32 /usr/lib/win32
```

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> una cosa: ma win32codecs-amd64 esiste??

 

era un pacchetto presente in uno snapshot di portage in overlay quando mplayer-bin non era in portage. Roba non ufficiale comunque

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Anche io ho gli stessi problemi con mplayer. Non riesco a vedere i wmv files.
> 
> Ho installato mplayer-bin, ma se lo avvio (ci riesco solo da shell) si sente solo l'audio come nel caso di mplayer (che almeno si riserva di avvertire che il formato video non è supportato)...
> 
> una cosa: ma win32codecs-amd64 esiste?? portage non me lo trova... c'è solo win32codecs (regolarmente installato)

 

Io ho risolto con un:

```
ln -snf /usr/lib32/win32 /usr/lib/win32
```

Last edited by Galanti Davide on Sat Mar 25, 2006 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fbcyborg

Si Si!!!! anche io!!! scusate, non avevo postato per comunicare l'esito dell'operazione che ha consigliato lavish!

Grazie mille! Ha funzionato!

Una cosa.. ma allora adesso mplayer posso anche toglierlo, visto che tanto c'è mplayer-bin!

Ora l'ho integrato anche con firefox in mediaplayerconnectivity al posto di mplayer...

----------

## lavish

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Una cosa.. ma allora adesso mplayer posso anche toglierlo, visto che tanto c'è mplayer-bin!

 

Direi che tenere un mplayer compilato con le USE che si vogliono e ottimizzato a dovere, non è una cattiva idea per vedere gli avi, mpeg & co.  :Wink: 

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Una cosa.. ma allora adesso mplayer posso anche toglierlo, visto che tanto c'è mplayer-bin! 
> 
> Direi che tenere un mplayer compilato con le USE che si vogliono e ottimizzato a dovere, non è una cattiva idea per vedere gli avi, mpeg & co. ;)

 

Quoto, io li ho tenuti entrambi :)

----------

## thewally

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   una cosa: ma win32codecs-amd64 esiste?? 
> 
> era un pacchetto presente in uno snapshot di portage in overlay quando mplayer-bin non era in portage. Roba non ufficiale comunque

 

Quanto mi sento antiquato   :Crying or Very sad: 

Appena posso aggiorno ad mplayer-bin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Sembra che non ci sia più questo problema con mplayer-bin-1.0.20060217

----------

## bandreabis

Domanda, qual è l'ultima procedura da usare per avere mplayer funzionante con amd64? E vedere il maggior numero (tutti?) di codifiche?

Ci sono un sacco di procedure più o meno simili per i forum che sarebbe carino avere un topic aggiornato. (non so mai quanto sia aggiornato il wiki).

Magari anche capire come integrare mplaye(-bin) con xmms, ma forse è troppo OT.

Grazie 

Andrea

E scusate se sono completamente OT, nel qual caso cancellate pure.  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Domanda, qual è l'ultima procedura da usare per avere mplayer funzionante con amd64? E vedere il maggior numero (tutti?) di codifiche?

 

```
emerge mplayer-bin
```

 :Question: 

----------

## bandreabis

Grazie, e come interfaccia grafica (oltre a gmplayer?)

----------

## Scen

su KDE c'è il buon kmplayer (attivagli la USE "mplayer", mi raccomando).

----------

## bandreabis

 *Scen wrote:*   

> su KDE c'è il buon kmplayer (attivagli la USE "mplayer", mi raccomando).

 

Caruccio (fa da interfaccia grafica a mplayer binario?).

Peccato che il buon vecchio xmms2 (compilato a 64bit) non sia compatibile (almeno a mia insaputa) con mplayer-bin.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Quoto, Kmplayer è molto caruccio, leggero e si integra bene in konqueror   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> Quoto, Kmplayer è molto caruccio, leggero e si integra bene in konqueror 

 

veramente che io sappia kmpalyer non puo fare da interfaccia a mplayer-bin o no (uno 64bit ltrao 32bit)?

----------

## lucapost

questo è il mio kernel:

```

Linux asus 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 #2 SMP Wed Aug 30 10:53:28 CEST 2006 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

ma è possibile convertire questi wmv in un formato decente? sapete consigliarmi qualche pacchetto?

----------

## fbcyborg

Perchè se clicco su un file wmv e si apre mplayer o mplayer-bin il filmato non parte e appare un messaggio di pop-up che dice:

```
Fatal Error!!

Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
```

  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Se da riga di comando faccio 

```
mplayer (o mplayer-bin) nomefile.wmv
```

 il filmato parte, sebbene in un formato ridotto (video più piccolo) e l'audio scadentissimo.

Eppure win32codecs è installato ed ho fatto il symlink di cui si parla qualche post indietro.

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Quoto, Kmplayer è molto caruccio, leggero e si integra bene in konqueror  
> 
> veramente che io sappia kmpalyer non puo fare da interfaccia a mplayer-bin o no (uno 64bit ltrao 32bit)?

 

Ehm... mi sa che ti 6 un pò confuso, Kmplayer richiama come eseguibile mplaye (lo puoi vedere anche dalla finestra della console di kmplayer e quindi quello che hai detto è un non-sense).

Cheers

Franco

----------

## fbcyborg

Per favore, vorrei sapere quali siano i "requisiti" nel kernel o le procedure esatte per avere un mplayer funzionante sia con i divx che con i wmv, per amd64.

Sto diventando isterico. Ogni volta mplayer rompe l'anima con il solito messaggio:

```
Fatal error! Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
```

Se lancio da riga di comando il filmato wmv con mplayer parte ma con un audio scadente e schermo piccolissimo:

```

==========================================================================

Famiglia di codec video voluta [wmv8] (vfm=dshow) non disponibile.

Abilitala in compilazione.

Famiglia di codec video voluta [wmvdmo] (vfm=dmo) non disponibile.

Abilitala in compilazione.

Apertura decoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Scelto codec video: [ffwmv2] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg M$ WMV2/WMV8)

==========================================================================

```

ma non vedo alcuna USE flag con il nome di dshow o dmo... Oltretutto come codec audio mi sceglie sempre oss.

Se uso mplayer-bin invece ecco l'output:

```
==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 64.0 kbit/4.17% (ratio: 8004->192000)

Selected audio codec: [ffwmav2] afm: ffmpeg (DivX audio v2 (FFmpeg))

==========================================================================

It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.

Run 'xvinfo' to verify its Xv support and read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html#xv!

See 'mplayer -vo help' for other (non-xv) video out drivers. Try -vo x11

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [dshow] DirectShow video codecs

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: wmv8ds32.ax, /opt/mplayer-bin/lib/win32/wmv8ds32.ax, /usr/lib/win32/wmv8ds32.ax, /usr/local/lib/win32/wmv8ds32.ax

Warning: DS_Filter() could not open DirectShow DLL.  (DLL=wmv8ds32.ax, r=0x87bec54)

Failed to create DirectShow filter

ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec wmv8ds32.ax.

You need to upgrade/install the binary codecs package.

Go to http://www.mplayerhq.hu/dload.html

VDecoder init failed :(

Opening video decoder: [dmo] DMO video codecs

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: wmvdmod.dll, /opt/mplayer-bin/lib/win32/wmvdmod.dll, /usr/lib/win32/wmvdmod.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/wmvdmod.dll

IMediaObject ERROR: 0x85a31c2  could not open DMO DLL (0x0 : 0)

Failed to create DMO filter

ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec wmvdmod.dll.

You need to upgrade/install the binary codecs package.

Go to http://www.mplayerhq.hu/dload.html

VDecoder init failed :(

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffwmv2] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg M$ WMV2/WMV8)

```

il filmato si vede, ma sempre con audio scadente.

Se invece voglio vedere un divx con Xine, l'unico a farmi almeno vedere le immagini, il video scatta.

----------

## The_Paciugo

sono nella tua stessa situazione

con mplayer si sente solo l'audio, con mplayer-bin anche il video, ma l'audio è scadente (mi riporta questo avviso)

```
[AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy

```

E in generale, anche ascoltando un mp3, l'audio resta pessimo.

Forse dovrei provare con gli alsa-driver e non quelli nel kernel

----------

## fbcyborg

 *The_Paciugo wrote:*   

> E in generale, anche ascoltando un mp3, l'audio resta pessimo.
> 
> Forse dovrei provare con gli alsa-driver e non quelli nel kernel

 

beh, io gli mp3 li sento benissimo.. 

in ogni caso utilizzo alsa-driver.

----------

## randomaze

 *The_Paciugo wrote:*   

> Forse dovrei provare con gli alsa-driver e non quelli nel kernel

 

In linea di massima sono gli stessi. L'unca eventuale differenza é che forse nei kernel 2.6.17 ci sono gli alsa 1.0.10  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Stranamente dopo aver installato VLC, con quello riesco a vedere i wmv... ma allora da che dipende???

----------

## crisandbea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *The_Paciugo wrote:*   Forse dovrei provare con gli alsa-driver e non quelli nel kernel 
> 
> In linea di massima sono gli stessi. L'unca eventuale differenza é che forse nei kernel 2.6.17 ci sono gli alsa 1.0.10 

 

si nei kernel 2.6.17 ci sono di default gli alsa 1.0.10 e gstreamer 0.10 che consente di vedere almeno per quello che ho testato fino ad ora tutto.

ciao

----------

## bandreabis

Scusate il ritardo, ero talmente felice che mi son dimenticato di dire che kmplayer funziona anche con mplayer-bin (oltre che con xine) e che è una bomba.

----------

## ^Stefano^

Io mi trovo molto bene con mplayer normale e gli amd64codecs che sono in testing. Qualcuno di voi li usa?

----------

## noice

si io e per il momento vanno bene  :Wink: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

Ho però appena notato questo:

```
ste@orangebud ~ $ ls /usr/lib/codecs

atrc.so  cook.so  drvc.so  sipr.so

ste@orangebud ~ $ 

```

```
ste@orangebud ~ $ ls /usr/lib32/win32/

acelpdec.ax         ir41_32.dll     mvoiced.vwp     ViVD2.dll

alf2cd.acm          ir50_32.dll     nsrt2432.acm    vivog723.acm

aslcodec_dshow.dll  ivvideo.dll     pclepim1.dll    vmnc.dll

aslcodec_vfw.dll    jp2avi.dll      qdv.dll         voxmsdec.ax

asusasv2.dll        l3codeca.acm    qpeg32.dll      vp31vfw.dll

asusasvd.dll        l3codecx.ax     qtmlClient.dll  vp4vfw.dll

ativcr2.dll         LCMW2.dll       rt32dcmp.dll    vp5vfw.dll

atrac3.acm          LCodcCMP.dll    scg726.acm      vp6vfw.dll

avimszh.dll         LCODCCMW2E.dll  sp5x_32.dll     vp7vfw.dll

avizlib.dll         lhacm.acm       tm20dec.ax      vssh264core.dll

CLRVIDDC.DLL        lsvxdec.dll     tsccvid.dll     vssh264dec.dll

clrviddd.dll        m3jp2k32.dll    tsd32.dll       vssh264.dll

ctadp32.acm         m3jpeg32.dll    tssoft32.acm    vsshdsd.dll

CtWbJpg.DLL         m3jpegdec.ax    tvqdec.dll      vsslight.dll

DECVW_32.DLL        mcdvd_32.dll    ubv263d+.ax     vsswlt.dll

divxa32.acm         mcmjpg32.dll    ubvmp4d.dll     wma9dmod.dll

divx_c32.ax         mi-sc4.acm      ultimo.dll      wmadmod.dll

divxc32.dll         mpg4c32.dll     VDODEC32.dll    wmsdmod.dll

divxdec.ax          mpg4ds32.ax     vdowave.drv     wmspdmod.dll

divx.dll            msadp32.acm     vgpix32d.dll    wmv8ds32.ax

huffyuv.dll         msg711.acm      vid_3ivX.xa     wmv9dmod.dll

i263_32.drv         msgsm32.acm     vid_cvid.xa     wmvadvd.dll

iac25_32.ax         msh261.drv      vid_cyuv.xa     wmvdmod.dll

iccvid.dll          msms001.vwp     vid_h261.xa     wmvds32.ax

icmw_32.dll         msnaudio.acm    vid_h263.xa     wnvplay1.dll

imaadp32.acm        msrle32.dll     vid_iv32.xa     wnvwinx.dll

imc32.acm           msscds32.ax     vid_iv41.xa     wvc1dmod.dll

ir32_32.dll         msvidc32.dll    vid_iv50.xa     zmbv.dll

ste@orangebud ~ $ 

```

Win32codecs contiene molti più codec degli amd64.

----------

## noice

si quando usavo mplayer-bin con i win32codecs funzionava bene..ma come ha detto anche lavish:

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Direi che tenere un mplayer compilato con le USE che si vogliono e ottimizzato a dovere, non è una cattiva idea per vedere gli avi, mpeg & co. 

 per questo preferisco mplayer con gli amd64codecs..per ora non ho riscontrato problemi nella visualizzazione di vari video..real media quicktime vmw ecc  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Quindi anche per vedere i filmati da firefox che richiedono wmp?

----------

## noice

no per quelli credo ci sia bisogno di mplayerplug-in

----------

## bandreabis

 *noice wrote:*   

> no per quelli credo ci sia bisogno di mplayerplug-in

 

Che funziona solo con mozilla-firefox (non -bin) x86?

Dimmi di no.

----------

## Onip

mplayerplug-in è soltanto un "coso" che fa vedere mplayer a firefox, bin o non bin non penso cambi una virgola. E comunque si appoggia a tutti gli effetti a mplayer, quindi se ti funziona quello funzionerà anche il plug-in.

----------

## noice

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *noice wrote:*   no per quelli credo ci sia bisogno di mplayerplug-in 
> 
> Che funziona solo con mozilla-firefox (non -bin) x86?
> 
> Dimmi di no.

 pultroppo (almeno per me su amd64) mplayerplug-in richiede firefox (o se non erro in alternativa va bene anche seamonkey) quindi se come me usi la versione precompilata di firefox, dovresti compilarti anche quella a 64bit..

ps. ho provato i WMP su questo link e li vedo bene..

----------

## bandreabis

 *Onip wrote:*   

> mplayerplug-in è soltanto un "coso" che fa vedere mplayer a firefox, bin o non bin non penso cambi una virgola. E comunque si appoggia a tutti gli effetti a mplayer, quindi se ti funziona quello funzionerà anche il plug-in.

 

Il problema è che richiede firefox non binario... ma in effetti non ho mai provato a vedere se poi funziona anche con il -bin.

Non mi resta che tentare a compilare firefox e testare mplayerplug-in da firefox-bin.

@noice, quindi tu usi firefox-bin, mplayer compilato e  amd64codecs?

Per esempio riesci a vedere i videoclip su launch di yahoo?

----------

## noice

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> @noice, quindi tu usi firefox-bin, mplayer compilato e  amd64codecs?

 si esatto  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Per esempio riesci a vedere i videoclip su launch di yahoo?

 non vorrei dire scemenze ma quei video presuppongono activex..e quindi visto che firefox non gestisce quei controlli dubito che li riuscirai a vedere..( posso sempre sbagliarmi )

----------

## Onip

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema è che richiede firefox non binario...

 

E hai ragione pure te. Colpa mia che ero mentalmente rimasto ad una vecchia versione che richiedeva gecko-sdk e non firefox.

----------

## 102376

NEL 2007 è cambiato qualcosa??? ho letto un sacco di post e non ci capisco + nulla!!!!!!!

certi filmati li vedo certi no!!! 

```
MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+ (Family: 15, Model: 95, Stepping: 2)

MMX2 supported but disabled

3DNow supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compilato per CPU x86 con estensioni: MMX SSE SSE2

Riproduco pippo.avi.

Rilevato formato file AVI!

VIDEO:  [IV50]  320x240  24bpp  15.000 fps  608.4 kbps (74.3 kbyte/s)

[VO_SDL] Uso il driver: x11.

==========================================================================

Famiglia di codec video voluta [indeo5ds] (vfm=dshow) non disponibile.

Abilitala in compilazione.

Famiglia di codec video voluta [indeo5] (vfm=vfwex) non disponibile.

Abilitala in compilazione.

Famiglia di codec video voluta [indeo5xa] (vfm=xanim) non disponibile.

Abilitala in compilazione.

Impossibile trovare il codec per il formato video 0x30355649!

Leggi DOCS/HTML/en/codecs.html!

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder audio: [pcm] Uncompressed PCM audio decoder

AUDIO: 11025 Hz, 1 ch, u8, 88.2 kbit/100.00% (ratio: 11025->11025)

Scelto codec audio: [pcm] afm: pcm (Uncompressed PCM)

==========================================================================  

```

io ho una macchiana a 64bit!! 

vale ancora la storia di scaricare mplayer-bin???

```
media-video/mplayer-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.0_rc1-r3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 6,568 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   Pre-build mplayer binary for amd64 systems

      License:       GPL-2

```

qui pero' parla di  Pre-build mplayer binary for amd64 systems

----------

